# Left a package of scallops in the sink overnight



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

They were frozen at 11pm. Eat 'em or toss 'em? Vote now.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

They "might" be okay if really well cooked but I wouldn't take the chance of getting ill.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Smell em first, if they are the least but sour toss em. If they still basically have no smell they should be fine and I would eat them, but that's me.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

screature said:


> Smell em first, if they are the least but sour toss em. if the still basically no smell they should be fine and I would eat them, but that's me.


+1 but keep the stomach pump handy.beejacon


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

If they were rock hard frozen when you put them in, I'd say go for it. If they were still cold to the touch they've been "refrigerated."


----------



## danalicious (Nov 16, 2008)

No way would I eat them. I hate to waste anything, but I have had bad seafood before - not fun.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Scallops make me sick when they're fresh, never mind when they've been sitting at room temp overnight. Ask any food inspector if he found them in any restaurant and the answer would be "toss 'em".


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> +1 but keep the stomach pump handy.beejacon


Scallops are my favourite sea food and very expensive... that's why I said I would eat em especially if they have no smell... they would be worth the risk for me.  Also as Macfury says, if they were frozen solid at 11pm and are still cool to the touch this morning it is just as if they had been refrigerated over night.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> Scallops make me sick when they're fresh, never mind when they've been sitting at room temp overnight. Ask any food inspector if he found them in any restaurant and the answer would be "toss 'em".


But they wouldn't have been at room temp overnight if they were frozen solid at 11pm. The main thing here is the smell if they smell fresh they are... you can tell right away.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

This is what I like about being vegetarian.

Hmmmm, I left a tomato in the sink overnight. Still good. 

(I realize that wasn't helpful at all.)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> This is what I like about being vegetarian.
> 
> Hmmmm, I left a tomato in the sink overnight. Still good.
> 
> (I realize that wasn't helpful at all.)


Left a piece of broccoli in the fridge too long... get the fumigator!!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

1. Were they frozen at 11pm?
2. Were they left sealed in the package?

If you answered yes to both, I would say they are fine to cook and eat.

If they were unpackaged and left to thaw overnight, I say junk them.

But in the future, I'd suggest thawing them out in the refrigerator, or immmediately in the microwave.

I too like scallops. A nice fettucini, with shrimp, scallops, and mussels in a red sauce is my favourite at Italian restaurants that have it.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

adagio said:


> They "might" be okay if really well cooked but I wouldn't take the chance of getting ill.


You can't just cook out the "badness" in spoiled food. Once a food has gone bad, cooking them well will only kill the bacteria that created the toxins, but it won't get rid of the toxins they left behind.

It's a gamble based on how much toxins you think are left behind. Shellfish do not have a long shelf life at room temperature, I'd toss them. Better to be out a few bucks than sick for a few days.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Sonal said:


> This is what I like about being vegetarian.
> 
> Hmmmm, I left a tomato in the sink overnight. Still good.
> 
> (I realize that wasn't helpful at all.)


I've often found fruit on the counter with mold growing on it. And the mold isn't just on the surface - it grows down into the food where you can't really see it.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

hayesk said:


> I've often found fruit on the counter with mold growing on it. And the mold isn't just on the surface - it grows down into the food where you can't really see it.


True, but it's usually pretty obvious what's bad and what's not... and generally, a couple of hours at room temperature isn't going to make a difference. 

Plus, it's less likely to make you as sick as bad seafood.

For solid veggies, you can generally just cut the bad bits off and it's fine.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I will go with the poll results at 6pm and let you know the results. If I don't post in the morning, you'll know I'm in Emergency.

$18.00 for the package. Kills me to throw them out. 

Regarding veggies, haven't there been about 100 e-coli warnings related to vegetable products in the past few years? Spinach, alfalfa, humus to name a few. At least with meat you cook the bejesus out of it and it can be reasonably safe to eat. A lot of veggies, you eat raw along with the waste products of migrant farm workers.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

hhk said:


> Regarding veggies, haven't there been about 100 e-coli warnings related to vegetable products in the past few years? Spinach, alfalfa, humus to name a few. At least with meat you cook the bejesus out of it and it can be reasonably safe to eat. A lot of veggies, you eat raw along with the waste products of migrant farm workers.


Salmonella city. I have to wash every blessed leaf of lettuce first. Don't even mention poison mushrooms.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

hhk said:


> I will go with the poll results at 6pm and let you know the results. If I don't post in the morning, you'll know I'm in Emergency.
> 
> $18.00 for the package. Kills me to throw them out.
> 
> Regarding veggies, haven't there been about 100 e-coli warnings related to vegetable products in the past few years? Spinach, alfalfa, humus to name a few. At least with meat you cook the bejesus out of it and it can be reasonably safe to eat. A lot of veggies, you eat raw along with the waste products of migrant farm workers.


I'm not the one posting a poll to ask if the eggplant on my counter is going to send me to Emergency. Just saying.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Sonal said:


> I'm not the one posting a poll to ask if the eggplant on my counter is going to send me to Emergency. Just saying.


I'm going to eat it raw just to spite you.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

hhk said:


> I'm going to eat it raw just to spite you.


*shrug* They're your intestines.

I recommend ginger for a bad stomach.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Sonal said:


> This is what I like about being vegetarian.
> 
> Hmmmm, I left a tomato in the sink overnight. Still good.
> 
> (I realize that wasn't helpful at all.)


funny though!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

So, given that most people voted to toss those scallops--those gay gastropods... those appalling queens of the deep--what are you going to do?


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

1 hour, 10 minutes before polls close. A flurry of voters from BC could swing it.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

hhk said:


> 1 hour, 10 minutes before polls close. A flurry of voters from BC could swing it.


You know you want to eat those scallops regardless of the results...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

*Q:* What did the scallop say to hhk when he came home?
*A:* Long time, no sea.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> *Q:* What did the scallop say to hhk when he came home?
> *A:* Long time, no sea.


:lmao::clap:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

hhk said:


> 1 hour, 10 minutes before polls close. A flurry of voters from BC could swing it.


How fast could you get them to Ottawa... I'll take 'em before you throw them away.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I tossed 'em. And I shed a little tear. Tuna sandwiches tonight.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

hhk said:


> I tossed 'em. And I shed a little tear. Tuna sandwiches tonight.


Awwwww..... Better safe than sorry I suppose.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

hhk said:


> I tossed 'em. And I shed a little tear. Tuna sandwiches tonight.


I anticipate a "mercury" thread now. :lmao:


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Macfury said:


> *Q:* What did the scallop say to hhk when he came home?


*A:* Sink or swim?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

gwillikers said:


> I anticipate a "mercury" thread now. :lmao:


Yep quick as silver no doubt.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Damn...two pages already. Well if you didn't eat them by now...I'd toss 'em, but read on....

Here's my scallop story. I routinely thaw those big, thick, juicy scallops on the counter for a few hours. Not the little piddly ones.

One day I had everything prepped and just placed them on the BBQ when the sliding door handle comes off the door in my wife's hand and she goes crashing through a 1/2" thick glass table top --- severely cutting her arm. After several hours in emergency and 5 stitches later, we returned home. I re-fired the BBQ and all contents including the scallops. We ate it all and lived to tell about it.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Don't know if you ever experienced a severe case of food poisoning but I have and I always err on the side of caution. It was liverwurst, 1 day past it's expiry date. I still can't eat liverwurst without getting uneasy. That was 20 years ago.
Older and wiser.
Good that you threw the scallops in the dumpster.


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

I'd have eaten them, but then again 2 years of Mexico has given me a stomach of iron. I'm pretty sure I've eaten food exposed to much worse conditions than what you've just described, and that includes stuff I've cooked myself after it being left out/past expiry etc.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Release them into the wild.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

gwillikers said:


> I anticipate a "mercury" thread now. :lmao:


Maybe I'm ignorant on what gets mercury, but wouldn't this apply to freshwater fish mostly? And aren't all Tunas saltwater fish?


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

gwillikers said:


> I anticipate a "mercury" thread now. :lmao:


----------

